
Trump Quits Trump Entertainment, Bankruptcy Possible  - gibsonf1
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a8VJv5VIsICs&refer=worldwide
======
vlad
Five bankruptcies? So that's where large New England investors are putting
their money.

